# Hasenhochzeit



## Limnos (16. März 2014)

"Doll wie ein Märzhase" lautet eine Redensart. Die Feldhasen sind nämlich jetzt in Paarungsstimmung. Wie jedes Jahr konnte ich auch diesmal vom Garten aus Zeuge ihrer rasanten Werbungsspiele sein. Bis zu acht Tiere hatten sich versammelt.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------

